
How Namecheap marketing capitalizes on Obama's tears is disgusting - q-_-p
https://twitter.com/Namecheap/status/684754577090973696
======
ericzawo
They're tweeting about it, that's hardly "capitalizing on" them.

~~~
joefarish
Agreed, now if they were tweeting about sandyhookmassacre.com being sold that
would be a different matter..

------
theworstshill
thats hilarious.

